
Ask HN: Is there a good JavaScript SQL parser for the front end? - iamwil
There seem to be a variety of not-mature options. What do you use, when you had to do this for the front end?
======
lf-non
Antlr4 supports a javascript target [1] and has parsers for most popular SQL
dialects [2]

[1]
[https://github.com/antlr/antlr4/blob/master/doc/javascript-t...](https://github.com/antlr/antlr4/blob/master/doc/javascript-
target.md)

[2]
[https://github.com/antlr/grammars-v4/tree/master/sql](https://github.com/antlr/grammars-v4/tree/master/sql)

[2]

------
gshdg
If I may ask, why are you parsing SQL in the client?

